# Problem with 02 Sentra abnormal shifting



## Gaddabout (Sep 8, 2004)

My 2002 Sentra hit about 45K last May and I began noticing the it having trouble shifting between third gear and OD. It had to rev high to shift.

Silly me, I thought it was dirty fluid and promptly checked it. The fluid was fine.

I've since had it parked for about 2 months because the little problem became a big problem in a hurry. It now idles like it's possessed (bouncing between .5 and 2K RPMS), and won't shift between 1st, 2nd, or 3rd until it hits about 4K RPMS. I have no idea if it even registers OD anymore because I'm not interested in revving it that high in third.

Any suggestions before I take it in for a $100 computer read out?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Are you getting an SES light (check engine light)?

Did you try changing the tranny fluid? you may be low on tranny fluid, that would cause hard shifts, and at some point it would just stop shifting.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

is it under warranty? just had to ask, some people talk about out of pocket expenses when they are still under warranty.


----------



## Gaddabout (Sep 8, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Are you getting an SES light (check engine light)?
> 
> Did you try changing the tranny fluid? you may be low on tranny fluid, that would cause hard shifts, and at some point it would just stop shifting.


SES light is on. Didn't change the fluid, but it looked clean to me and it had been changed about six months/5,000 miles ago. *shrug* Am I delinquent?

Warranty ran out some time ago.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Gaddabout said:


> SES light is on.


Go to the autoparts store and get the code pulled (for free) and that way you will know what it is saying.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2002)

Gaddabout said:


> My 2002 Sentra hit about 45K last May and I began noticing the it having trouble shifting between third gear and OD. It had to rev high to shift.
> 
> Silly me, I thought it was dirty fluid and promptly checked it. The fluid was fine.
> 
> ...


Maybe this has something to do about it:
Abnomal shifting


----------



## Luv2Race (Sep 9, 2004)

Why are you shifting an automatic like it is a manual. Should've just gotten the spec V your tranny could be going bad already if you have been doing this for 45K. Bad driving and I agree with the last guy. Abnormal shifting you putting it through that. Get a manual.


----------

